# baby oil smothered all over my ...



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

CAR!!!



is washing the car with johnsons baby oil a good choice? and why?

cheers 
blaine


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oil ,no baby bath yes :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you are getting your lass and your TT mixed up :wink: Johnsons Baby Bath for the car


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think you are getting your lass and your TT mixed up :wink: Johnsons Baby Bath for the car


TMI :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Why is this so hard for people to grasp? :? :? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> Why is this so hard for people to grasp? :? :? :?


Bacause it is covered in baby oil :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Couldn't resist could ya.; :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Couldn't resist could ya.; :wink:


 :lol:



wallsendmag said:


> Oil ,no baby bath yes :lol: :lol:


Easier to slip into gaps in the traffic I suppose!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this so hard for people to grasp? :? :? :?
> ...


OMG


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

haha  you know what i mean baby bath! i was thinking why do people cover there car in oil hmmm i think im losing it ... yea soo is the baby BATH any good?

cheap lines there people haha!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ip2_tt said:


> haha  you know what i mean baby bath! i was thinking why do people cover there car in oil hmmm i think im losing it ... yea soo is the baby BATH any good?
> 
> cheap lines there people haha!!


Yes the JJB is top class it is all I ever use to wash my cars


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ip2_tt said:


> haha  you know what i mean baby bath! i was thinking why do people cover there car in oil hmmm i think im losing it ... yea soo is the baby BATH any good?
> 
> cheap lines there people haha!!


Yes the JBB is good. Makes a good base on which to add wax.

I agree *very cheap *lines.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if JBB strips wax in anyway..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

qstix said:


> Does anyone know if JBB strips wax in anyway..


No that's the point of using it :wink:


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

i work for jnj and we have a shop at work, get everything for pennies.

i still never shop at it though.

z


----------

